# question about my new griddle



## cal1956 (Dec 24, 2020)

the  griddle being made of cast iron has a slight texture on the cooking surface  from the casting sand , 
when i clean it using a scraper i can feel the texture and makes it hard to get a good clean scrape 
my thinking is that i could clean it with soapy water and once its oil free again , i could use a belt sander to 
polish  the cooking surface  the reseason it and have a nice smooth cooking surface .
 the question is :  should i ?
or will the slight "texture " go away as i use it more ?


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

You could use a stiff bristled brush to clean it with.  
The texture will eventually fill in with repeated use and subsequent layers of seasoning.
I know some folks do turn their rough finished CI into smooth finish using various methods.  Some have achieved the results they were after while others have had a heck of a time getting the layers of seasoning to stick.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 24, 2020)

i'll be cooking on  this a LOT , and really like being able to use a scraper when small food particles stick to the surface,  i don't " think " sanding it smooth would do  any harm but since its brand new  i don't know if i should


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2020)

I wouldn't sand. Mines so seasoned it's slicker than owl  now. Use it a couple times a week


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Repeated use and seasonings will make it as smooth as a baby's........


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 24, 2020)

thats kinda what i was hoping to hear ,   nothing like the voice of experience , thanks


----------



## Bytor (Dec 24, 2020)

Just another reason to cook more bacon  
Excellent way to continue the seasoning process.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

You could also use a chainmail scrubber for cleaning as it will also knock down the texture after repeated use.  Just don't get too agressive with the chainmail scrubber.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> it's slicker than owl




Is that anything like frog snot?


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Is that anything like frog snot?


Or that stuff going through a goose?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 24, 2020)

It's really up to you... it can be left as is and used and will be fine.  Or you can do as you said,  wash it, sand it down a little smoother and reseason it. Couple years ago my mom had found us an old bean pot and a square skillet,  bean pot needed work and square skillet was rough like you said.  So I sanded them both down, cleaned them up, washed and reseasoned them with grapeseed oil.
Bean pot before 







After cleaning it up 







And reseasoned 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Guess I didn't take any after pics of square skillet but can say after reseasoned I chased a couple eggs around it with a spatula,  it was so non stick they just kept sliding around.  Thought about trying to just flip them using the pan but pretty sure I would have landed them on the floor!

Ryan


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Repeated use and seasonings will make it as smooth as a baby's........
> 
> 
> 
> ...





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Is that anything like frog snot?





Steve H said:


> Or that stuff going through a goose?



Your selections not inspiring the ‘fur, fin, and feather’ dinner I’d have in mind


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 24, 2020)

Brokenhandle said:


> It's really up to you... it can be left as is and used and will be fine.  Or you can do as you said,  wash it, sand it down a little smoother and reseason it. Couple years ago my mom had found us an old bean pot and a square skillet,  bean pot needed work and square skillet was rough like you said.  So I sanded them both down, cleaned them up, washed and reseasoned them with grapeseed oil.
> Bean pot before
> 
> View attachment 476784
> ...




Ryan,

Your bean pot turned out nice.   that's a keeper for sure. 

Stu


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 24, 2020)

i know i'm just being picky , so i  think i will give it sometime and see if it correct itself


----------



## mike243 (Dec 24, 2020)

I love that bean pot, not sure it would keep a seasoning though, I have a skillet I make gravy in and the coating gets sweated off, but thats ok the gravy always turns out great, my cornbread pan is slick .  love cast iron and  thats the reason I have a gas stove, afraid a induction top would get broken or scratched using them.


----------



## cal1956 (Dec 24, 2020)

just cooked 2 burgers the size  of  hubcap's on the griddle !!
man i LOVE this thing ...lol


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

cal1956 said:


> just cooked 2 burgers the size  of  hubcap's on the griddle !!
> man i LOVE this thing ...lol


Funny, we're talking about griddles. But you never mentioned what you have. Or, I overlooked it.


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Funny, we're talking about griddles. But you never mentioned what you have. Or, I overlooked it.


He has another previous post lol. 36in blackstone


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm bout to do some wagyu smashburgers on mine here in about 45min


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks Jake. wagyu smash burgers? I'm in!


----------



## TNJAKE (Dec 24, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thanks Jake. wagyu smash burgers? I'm in!


19° out so I'm gonna make it quick lol


----------



## Steve H (Dec 24, 2020)

Upstate NY. And it's in the 50's and raining. Weird weather.


----------

